# Mazzer luigi major aut - issues



## Epicurust (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello Everybody!

I have recently purchased a used MAZZER LUIGI srl 'MAJOR AUT' that had light commercial use.

I have got home to test it out with some stale beans I had and it turns on and the blades spin but no coffee comes down into the coffee chamber.

I took off the top blade and all the coffee beans are contained in the centre of the burrs, almost like none can escape.

Has anyone experienced this before and do you know how to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Exit chute blocked, and/or grind setting too tight (burrs almost touching).

1. Check the exit chute from the grind chamber to the doser isn't packed full of stale manky ground coffee

2. Put it back together with a loose grind setting, and see if you can grind coarsely - and if you can, then tighten it up.


----------

